# Crawl could not be completed on content source.



## rcap50

Hi everyone. For the past three days I have been receiving this message that crawl could not be completed on content source <winrt://{S-1-5-21-3185794972-1365723474-11604058-1002}/>. Can someone please tell me what this mean and how to fix it. 
Thank you
rcap50


----------



## YourTechDept

It's Windows Search unable to crawl (index) something. Generally it's just a warning message and won't have any effect on your computer or your useful search results. So it's down to how annoying you find it. I can talk you though getting rid of it you really want to?


----------



## rcap50

I would like to understand what caused this error and how to fix it. 
Thank you, Neil.


----------



## YourTechDept

It's hard to say what's caused it to be honest with just that info. I think the first thing to be sure of is that the indexing is generally working and indexing the stuff you want to find. We can block it from searching things it cannot index but you wanna be sure that's not just going to render the search useless.

So first tings first, go to control panel and select Indexing Options and then at the bottom click the link Troubleshoot Search and Indexing. This will bring up some tick boxes. Tick them all, tyoe anything into the description box (it doens't matter) and Next. It will probably ask you if you want to do it as Administrator and say yes to that and go though the process of ticking all the boxes again etc. This might find some permissions problems and fix them and if it finds anything then reboot it and see it it's solved.

If not go back to the Indexing Options and click the Advanced Tab. Make sure there are no locations in there that you don';t want or look odd and then Rebuild the index. This will delete and force a rebuild. Will take quite a while and should flag up and crawl errors.

If this doesn't fix the error, but your search is working OK (test it with known file names etc) then fire up regedit (Windows+R and type rededit). Open the HKEY_USERS node and see if any of the user IDs match S-1-5-21-3185794972-1365723474-11604058-1002 and report back


----------



## rcap50

I followed your first suggestion and went to control panel with no luck. Then I went back to indexing options and clicked advanced tab. Under the current location box it had C:\Program Data\Microsoft.


----------



## YourTechDept

Amongst other things I hope? - can you list what else in there? Personally I exclude Program Data and I think it does by default so maybe there is a clue here. Setting up search locations properly might well solve it
When you say "no luck" what do you mean? Did it find any errors or just not fix your problem? Have you rebuilt the index?
What about the regedit?


----------



## rcap50

I didn't find any errors. I am not familiar with how to rebuild an index. I did as you suggested and went into regedit and found the the string of numbers that corresponded to the error message. See below.


----------



## YourTechDept

In the advanced part of the indexing options there should be a button called Rebuild.

What else is in the list of locations that it's indexing, other than Program data? 

In regedit browse to HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Control\hivelist and double click the entry with your string in it. A box should pop up. Mine says \Device\HarddiskVolume5\Users\Neil\NTUSER.DAT - you can see that it's my account in Users.

What does yours say?


----------



## rcap50

There is not entry in the list location other than C:\Program Data\Microsoft.


----------



## YourTechDept

OK I see what you mean now. That entry for Program Data is the location of the index, not what it's indexing. Don't worry about that.
Your reg entry shows you that the user with that ID string is "Owner" so if you're logging on as Owner (which I assume you are), then it's just telling us that it cannot index something in your profile.
Can you test your search to see if it's finding things you want to find - known documents etc? If it is, then we need to eliminate some areas which are likely to be problematic. Let me know if the search is working as expected from a results point of view. BTW how often is this error message popping up and where is it showing up?

But first, just in case it works, try this: https://support.microsoft.com/en-us/mats/windows_search


----------



## rcap50

Yes. I am able to find things I want to find. The error messages pop up daily. As you can see the error message again popped up.


----------



## YourTechDept

So this is just an error in Event Manager rather than a pop up? Personally I'd ignore it. It could be some little file or folder nested right inside some area of your profile that doesn't matter. If you're finding what you need and you have to go looking for the error in event manager then I'd say you're more likely to cause problems fixing it than ignoring it. If you want to hunt it down you'd need to go into the indexing options and remove all the locations and start again ticking boxes until the error comes back


----------



## rcap50

With your suggestion I will ignore it.
Thank you for all your help.


----------



## rcap50

One last question Neil. I just posted a new thread concerning Fault Bucket.
What is it and do I need to be concerned about it.


----------

